# it isnt totally marbury's fault



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

marbury gets hated on like no other guy in the NBA, and he dosent deserve it, the suns were in the playoff race all of last season until the suns *management* traded tony delk and rodney rogers, not to forget the trade that GAVE AWAY cliff robinson, why would the suns *management* do such a stupid thing? why? 

the suns ended the season with about 38 wins total in the Western Conference, had they been in the east, they would have been about 3 wins away from the playoffs, the pacers won like 41 games and made it, the suns would have if they didnt pull of those trades

GM's around the league were calling jerry collangelo the GM of the year for giving away great talent which helped the pistons and celtics make the playoffs


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> marbury gets hated on like no other guy in the NBA, and he dosent deserve it, the suns were in the playoff race all of last season until the suns *management* traded tony delk and rodney rogers, not to forget the trade that GAVE AWAY cliff robinson, why would the suns *management* do such a stupid thing? why?
> 
> the suns ended the season with about 38 wins total in the Western Conference, had they been in the east, they would have been about 3 wins away from the playoffs, the pacers won like 41 games and made it, the suns would have if they didnt pull of those trades
> ...


The Celtics didn't make the playoffs because of Rodney, and Delk, but they did help them a lot in the playoffs.

But you are right it isn't Marburys fault. Eventought I still think that Kidd is the better PG. Marbury is not to blame. The suns don't have any players, and when kidd was there he did his best to make them better. Marbury is not the type of player that makes everyone better as much as kidd did, but can still do some things.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW the management in Phoenix really sucks, both in terms of basketball and hockey. Baseball isn't bad though.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

besides, marbury dishes out more assists then francis but migraine is the NBA's posterboy


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I watched almost every Nets game that Marbury played in and I can tell you two things:

1. He has AWESOME talent
2. I never want him playing on my team. EVER.

Hitman


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

Marbury & Francis are differnent sides of the same coin.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

In contrary, I think the Suns management is very good. They did so many good things from last 10 years (acquired Sir Charles, drafted Jeff Hornacek and Michael Finley at lower choices). The management certainly aware that the team wasn't going anyway without a house-cleaning rebuild! They did just that by sending out Kidd, Robinson, Rogers, Delk all in one season. They were trying to get rid of Penny and Gugliotta but certainly no one wants them. Now they have potential stars fill in all 5 positions. They probably will not make the playoffs anytime soon. But the future looks bright if the team can stay intact.

And I don't think Marbury got a bad rep because the Suns didn't make the playoffs last year. Nobody expected them to make the playoffs after all the moves. They all popped fun on Marbury because he's a me-first player and because he left Minnesota with not-so-smart decisions consider why KG is struggling with his team right now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> (acquired Sir Charles, drafted Jeff Hornacek and Michael Finley at lower choices)


But none of them are there now, or did get a chance to finish their career there.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't remember the Suns EVER being in the playoff hunt last season, actually.

Trading Tony Delk and Rodney Rogers for Joe Johnson: GREAT TRADE for a rebuilding team. I GUARANTEE YOU that Boston wishes it could undo that one!

What is really holding back Phoenix at this point are some bad contracts: Penny Hardaway, Tom Gugliotta, and Bo Outlaw. Which you can, of course, attribute to mismanagement.

I am actually picking the Suns to be the dark horse in the West and sneak into the playoffs as the #8 seed. The Clippers are a huge mess for any number of reasons, the Rockets are counting too heavily on Yao Ming (who will stay in foul trouble all year long), and the Jazz, well, they'll be solid, but I think the Suns will be just a little bit better.

Marbury-Marion is quite a 1-2 punch, and the Suns seem to have pretty nice pieces surrounding those two. The Suns will surprise some people.

CLIFFORD ROBINSON: What exactly did the Suns get from Detroit in exchange for Uncle Cliffy? Or did he sign with the Pistons as a free agent? Does anyone know?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> besides, marbury dishes out more assists then francis but migraine is the NBA's posterboy



posterboy for what?,the league promotes;,jason kidd,allen iverson,steve nash...i dont see them going out of their way to promote stevie franchise.most people dont even know whether he is a 1 or a 2.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> posterboy for what?,the league promotes;,jason kidd,allen iverson,steve nash...i dont see them going out of their way to promote stevie franchise.most people dont even know whether he is a 1 or a 2.


ok, bad choice of words on my part, francis is an NBA superstar and fan favorite according to many writers and announcers


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> CLIFFORD ROBINSON: What exactly did the Suns get from Detroit in exchange for Uncle Cliffy? Or did he sign with the Pistons as a free agent? Does anyone know?


He was traded. Not sure for who tough.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

The Suns weren't in the playoff hunt 'all year'; they did start at 18-13 and were looking pretty good. Then, they dropped 7 of their next eight and from that point on never threatened. 

I do agree that Marbury takes some unfair criticism (the Nets' turnaround, IMO, had more to do with their team actually staying healthy than the upgrade to Kidd) but ever since forcing the trade from Minnesota Marbury has done his best to look like the latest ultra-talented player who just doesn't have it in him to be a winner.

And Roby is dead on about the Celtics-Suns trade last year; after Rodney Rogers signed with NJ the trade turned into Tony Delk for Joe Johnson and Casey Jacobsen (OUCH). It's not quite taking-on-Vin-Baker's-contract bad, but that trade's a massive blunder.


----------

